# Handy Java Anwendungen



## egal (16. Okt 2003)

Hi, wie kann man Handy Java Anwendungen selber machen? was braucht man dafür? und was muss man dabei beachten?


----------



## gustav (16. Okt 2003)

Bei nokia gibts irgendwo ein Development Pack (Suite) für den JBuilder (oder auch stand alone ?).

Jedenfalls solltest Du dich erst mal dort informieren und ein paar weitere Infos aufschnappen. Für die Programmierung müßtest Du dann sicherlich auf die etwas abgespeckte Java 2 Micro Edition umsteigen : http://java.sun.com/j2me/


----------



## egal (16. Okt 2003)

geht das nicht irgendwie einfacher?


----------



## Gast? (Olafxiv) (10. Dez 2003)

Die benötigten datein, findet ihr unter: 
www.forum.nokia.com
und
java.sun.com

PS: Hab 500MB Daten aus dem internet geladen, mir ein J2ME Buch gekauft und den Computer neu aufgesetzt, bis ich auf diese lösung gekommen bin! ich hoffe sie hilft euch!

Schreibt mir bei fragen: Gleis.Mathias@infotec.at
 :lol: 

1. Als erstes installierst du die Datei "j2re-1_3_1_01a-win-i" (K Virtuell machin)
2. Dann die Datei "j2sdk-1_4_2-nb-3_5_1-bin-windows" (Java Development Kit)
3. Dann extrahierst du die Datei "j2me_cldc-1_1-fcs-src-winunix" in ein Beliebiges Verzeichnis und fügst in der Umgebungsvariabel "PATH" den Pfad des Bin Ordners hinzu.
4. Dann extrahierst du die Datei "j2me_midp-1_0_3-fcs-src-b26-win-19_sep_2001" in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis und fügst der Umgebungsvariabel "PATH" den Pfad des Bin Ordners hinzu.
5. Erstelle 2 neue Umgebungsvariaben: "MIDP_HOME" und "CLASSPATH"
5a: in MIDP_HOME trägst du den Pfad des MIDP-Ordners ein. (G:\Java\MIDP\midp1.0.3fcs)
5b: in CLASSPATH trägst du den Pfad des "classes" Ordners im MIDP-ordner ein. (G:\Java\MIDP\midp1.0.3fcs\classes)
6: Gib in der "cmd" "midp -version" ein. (Das ist die Kontrolle, ob alles Funktioniert hat!)
Die konsole solte dir version und ... ausgeben.
7: Installiere die Datei "j2me_wireless_toolkit-1_0_4_01-bin-win". (Du musst dabei 2 Verzeichnisse angeben: 1. Das Verzeichniss, der K Virtuell Machine und ein anderes, Belibiges!)
Hiermit bist du fertig und startbereit!

cmd: Klick auf :"Start"-->"Ausfüfren" und gib cmd ein! --> Enter und du bist in der ("C"o"M"an"D"ozeile)
Umgebungsvariabel: Win200 und WinXP=Kontextmenü vom "Arbeitsplatz"-->Eigenschaften-->"Erweitert"-->"Umgebungsvariabel"[/code]


----------

